# To Everyone that Does Fostering or Rescue



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

When I fostered Hogan then failed I too used his adoption fee as a tax dectuction. However all the other things I have done with the rescue, like gas mileage, I have never claimed so I am no help to you there.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't think you could take an adoption fee as a deduction. You got something tangible for the money. Of course, I very well could be wrong.

Yes, I take deductions for the mileage, for the food and other things I may have to buy for a foster. And yes, I keep a mileage log. I got audited a few years back after my tax guy went to prison for tax fraud. I was okay except for the mileage logs that I didn't keep for my work driving and my volunteer driving. Lesson learned.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I keep logs of the miles I drive for transports, who they were for (sending and receiving rescues) , who was transported and the initial and final destination. Probably overkill, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.

SJ


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

I never knew anything to do with fostering was tax deductable. I guess I'll start keeping track of what I don't get reimbursed for.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

w have never kept track or take any deductions for the rescue work we do. And my dh is an accountant... will have to check with him about this.:uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I never took any deductions for rescue work either. They never reimbursed me either. 

As far as adoption fees, I don't think they are deductible at all. It's like Membership dues--you receive something of value in return for your money so they aren't deductible. If you donated money above the adoption fees, the excess amount would be deductible.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We use to be able to claim adoption fees as tax deductions, and it even stated on my adoption records, however I now see it is longer stated on the new forms so something must have changed......


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The weird thing is if you look around on the web some other pet rescue sites say adoption fees are tax deductible..... like this below statment from this organization.... 

http://www.waggintrainrescue.org/waggintrain/adoption_information.asp?title=Adoption%20Information

*Adoption Fees:*
Our adoption fees range from $100 to $250, depending on the dog's age, condition and if there are any special needs. We are all volunteers, funding our rescue with 100% of our adoption fees and donations which we use towards paying our boarding and medical expenses. We're happy to announce that we received our non profit 501(c)3 status and all the adoption fees and donations for our rescue dogs are now tax deductible.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe it's a new thing? I have always been under the impression that if you got something in return for the donation, you couldn't use it as a tax write off.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Maybe it's a new thing? I have always been under the impression that if you got something in return for the donation, you couldn't use it as a tax write off.


 
That is true, if you receive goods, ie the dog, you CANNOT take the donation as a tax write off. 
Travel expenses are a write off, any monies spent on the animal as long as as the rescue retains ownership. 
I could deduct all the trips I make to Putnam, CT for drop offs, and the travel I do when I do home visits, etc. I don't track it because we just roll the guesstimate amount into one. If I needed to I could backtrack and figure an exact amount, because of my calendar. I also do not take the monetary donations I make to charities, because, they are my business. I do not want them made public etc.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well I will be going to the accountant this week, so I will find out about the adoption fee. But I know when I went to make an appt, I asked them about if I need a copy of the check of where I adopted the dogs, they said no. So who knows.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

OK here is the deal and I am even more confused. But I am taking a chance. Spoke to three different accountants that do taxes each year. Two have told me that yes you can take the adoption fee as a deduction because the IRS does not look at a dog as having a monetary value. But if you went to a auction and there was a picture worth $200 and you bid $500 you could only take a $200 deduction. And one told me you could not take the adoption fee as a deduction. 
SO WHAT IS A REGULAR PERSON TO KNOW WHAT TO DO? I do know of someone that did take the donation off their taxes two years in a row and had no problems with the IRS.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I do keep a mileage log and we use it as a deduction on our taxes. 

The adoption fee is not tax deductible because you received something of value in return. 

A donation with nothing in return is deductible.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I have no idea what the answer is. But, this is all very educational for me. In a few years, when life will be a bit different, I badly want to rescue. I'm not sure how good at it I will be, I think I will be a failed foster parent many times! This is why I need for my life to be a little different than now, so that if, and when, I do fail as a foster and rescue, I can financially be OK with it. I'm very, very cautious with money, and with the responsibility I will be taking on. I take our fur babies very seriously! So, I relish this info now, so that, when the time is right, I can have all of my ducks in a row. Keep the info coming, please!! I had never, ever, considered that part of rescue could be a tax write off. If it is, then I might be able to do this sooner rather than later!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

_


BeauShel said:



OK here is the deal and I am even more confused. But I am taking a chance. Spoke to three different accountants that do taxes each year. Two have told me that yes you can take the adoption fee as a deduction because the IRS does not look at a dog as having a monetary value. But if you went to a auction and there was a picture worth $200 and you bid $500 you could only take a $200 deduction. And one told me you could not take the adoption fee as a deduction.

Click to expand...

_


BeauShel said:


> _SO WHAT IS A REGULAR PERSON TO KNOW WHAT TO DO? I do know of someone that did take the donation off their taxes two years in a row and had no problems with the IRS._


 


Thanks for asking! It is confusing if the accountants aren't even united in their answers! I did a google search (are adoption fees for a dog tax deductible) and got some interesting results, reliability unknown, but will quote from one source, the National Association of Enrolled Agents (don't know of their legitimacy or anything but it sounds impressive): 

_What about animal adoption? The adoption fee paid when adopting a dog from a rescue group, even one that is recognized as a 501c non-profit entity, is not deductible. Transactions in which you receive goods and services in exchange for payment seldom are. But, if you throw in an extra donation (i.e., above and beyond the price of obtaining the animal) to support the good works of the rescue organization, this may well qualify as a charitable contribution for which you could rightly claim a tax deduction. Just be sure to get a donation acknowledgement letter or other form of receipt proving that no goods or services were provided in exchange for your donation._

I guess it depends on how much "risk" you want to take in filling out your return. For me, I'm very conservative/chicken in claiming deductions of any sort so I won't do it. In any event I think one would need the donation acknowledgement letter from the rescue as noted above. I'm not sure how many non-profit rescues want to take a stand on this issue so getting the letter might be problematic.

I was hoping to find an easy quick answer on the IRS website: no such luck. here are some links of interest if someone wants to research it more:
http://www.irs.gov/charities/charitable/article/0,,id=134331,00.html
http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p561.pdf
http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p526.pdf

Publication 526 might be a good one to review if you have the time.


----------

